# Anyone still want Kidd?



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I can't imagine anyone saying "yes". There is absolutely no reason to spend $100 million on a guy who was thoroughly outclassed by your PG. I still can't see why some people don't like Tony Parker. Yes, he has flaws but he's just a baby. He isn't your prototypical PG but he's very intelligent and has great court awareness. If you can get over his slight build you'll see a bright, confident kid with a great handle and blinding speed. This kid's got a great future.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

even from the start.... i never wanted kidd


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't worry about Kidd. NJ is keeping him. Instead worry about replacing the Admiral this offseason.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I'd still go for Kidd. Yes, Paker is playing well but his team is better. The players on his team know where to be at all times, whereas the Nets look lost at some points during the game. Kidd doesn't have to throw the oop all the time. And anyone can hit a jumper coming off a pick from Duncan (or Shaq). Parker is having a coming out party but he still is not a top 5 point guard and Kidd is #1.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> And anyone can hit a jumper coming off a pick from Duncan (or Shaq).


Kidd can't. In fact, I think Kidd would be a HORRIBLE fit for the Spurs. He can play at any pace but he's at his best in the open court. In the halfcourt he is just an average player. The Spurs have some decent athletes but they'd much rather slow it down and bang it inside with Duncan than run-n-gun. I think Kidd would go nuts playing at such a boring pace.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd can't. In fact, I think Kidd would be a HORRIBLE fit for the Spurs. He can play at any pace but he's at his best in the open court. In the halfcourt he is just an average player. The Spurs have some decent athletes but they'd much rather slow it down and bang it inside with Duncan than run-n-gun. I think Kidd would go nuts playing at such a boring pace.


If the Spurs were to get Kidd, they would change the approach they use now. Of course they would still be a half-court team for the majority of the game. Kidd is the Nets leading scorer and it's hard to be the go to guy on offense and then try to play defense against a player that's just as quick if not quicker.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Parker in Game 4- 3 pts 3 assts


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Parker in Game 4- 3 pts 3 assts


Parker did stink up the joint in Game 4 but he outplayed Kidd in Games 1 and 3 and played him evenly in Game 2. I'd say he's done a pretty good job so far.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Jason who???


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Parker in Game 4- 3 pts 3 assts


Parker in Game 3- 26pts 6assts 4/6 at 3pts


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't want that sorry wifebeater on my team. The Spurs don't NEED him!


If I were them, I would spend that cabbage($$$) on a big man to replace the Admiral. I'd hang on to Parker. He could become another franchise player for the long haul. He and Duncan will become the next big-name duo.

Then, add in the free agent that could possibly be signed, and, you will have a TRIO!



GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

If you are a Spurs fan and you want Kidd you are crazy..Parker is only 19 year old or 20 one of them two and he is gonna to be a very good player and he has already showen that he can out play Kidd..So i would rather have Parker then Kidd and his Huge Contract..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

From a basketball standpoint, it makes sense if the Spurs go for Kidd if they failed to land any other top PF/Cs. Duncan is in his prime right now, Tony is at least 3 years away, why wait? Take his jump-shot away and Tony offered you nothing else. I am not dissing Tony, I love him but he is too young and still have to make major stripes in next few years to even come close to Kidd's standard. The Spurs' 'window of opportunity to win' is NOW and that's why they need to do all they can to add another superstar next to Tim Duncan, they should go after Kidd IF they lose out on other elite big-men!

I don't buy into those 'Kidd won't fit in well with the style of Spurs basketball' comments. Kidd just doesn't shoot the ball well enough to be an elite half-court PG but his court-vision and passing ability has nothing to do with the length of the court. With the addition of Kidd, the Spurs will have much better ball movements and their shooters will have even more wide open looks. Kidd's D will be another plus.

However, this post is sorely for you Kidd haters. I do think the Spurs should go hard on big-men first because that's what they need to most. I too don't want to see Kidd leaves New Jersey.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> From a basketball standpoint, it makes sense if the Spurs go for Kidd if they failed to land any other top PF/Cs. Duncan is in his prime right now, Tony is at least 3 years away, why wait? Take his jump-shot away and Tony offered you nothing else. I am not dissing Tony, I love him but he is too young and still have to make major stripes in next few years to even come close to Kidd's standard. The Spurs' 'window of opportunity to win' is NOW and that's why they need to do all they can to add another superstar next to Tim Duncan, they should go after Kidd IF they lose out on other elite big-men!
> 
> I don't buy into those 'Kidd won't fit in well with the style of Spurs basketball' comments. Kidd just doesn't shoot the ball well enough to be an elite half-court PG but his court-vision and passing ability has nothing to do with the length of the court. With the addition of Kidd, the Spurs will have much better ball movements and their shooters will have even more wide open looks. Kidd's D will be another plus.
> ...


Wrong..In a basketball sense it is not even close to being smart to get Kidd..Parker Tore him up..He is 10 years younger then him and he make 10000 times less then Kidd..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong..In a basketball sense it is not even close to being smart to get Kidd..Parker Tore him up..He is 10 years younger then him and he make 10000 times less then Kidd..


You were talking about basketball sense yet you brought up Kidd and Parker's salaries?

Parker tore Kidd up? I would rather say Duncan tore Kidd up. Like I said before take Parker's shooting away and he offers you nothing. His decision making and ball distributions are not even the best on their team--Duncan is and Ginobili might be better. I know Parker is 10 years younger than Kidd but c'mon man it's not like you have to trade away Parker to get Kidd. Parker can even learn from Kidd and take over when Kidd is on his declining age, and that is the time Parker entering his prime.

Don't hate on Kidd because you already have Parker. It's many team's dream to get two premiere players in the league and right now only the Lakers can claim that they have one with Kobe and Shaq.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kidd would make Manu an all-star out west:yes: I think Malik Rose can start along with Duncan in the front court

PG Jason Kidd
SG Manu Ginobilli
SF Bruce Bowen
PF Malik Rose
C Tim Duncan

heck, Spurs might even be able to sign another guy. Maybe Jon Barry, or even Brad Miller?


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Parker is a scoring point, not really a true point in the playmaking, floor general sense. He has that potential, but he's not there yet. If he wasn't playing with Tim Duncan, Parker-as-PG would be getting a lot of flak. Not a knock - you can tell he was an accomplished scorer in France. You can't expect a 20 year old to pick up the nuances of playing PG in the NBA right away. Most PGs take a few years to really learn their trade in the NBA. Look at guys like Barkley, Cook, Edney - elite traditional PGs coming out of college who aren't even in the league.

Scoring is the most obvious part of the game, and Parker is a gifted scorer, so when he's lighting it up, you have to love the kid. But when the points aren't piling up for him, the rest of Parker's game is exposed. When he has to run the team, that's just not a strong part of his game. Parker doesn't make his teammates better.

Kidd, on the other hand, is an oddly poor shooter considering how strong he is in every other area of the game. But he is a clutch shooter who can potentially dominate a game even when shooting poorly. In fact, when he's scoring, you almost have to wonder if something's gone wrong that's forcing him to shoot so much. 

Now, Kidd did look a step slow against the Spurs, and I'm not sure about the reason for it. His ankle sprain, perhaps. That has to worry you, but is there a place for Kidd on the Spurs? Definitely. Parker would only get better with Kidd as his teammate and, ideally, his tutor. I wouldn't play Parker at SG - Jackson or Manu would be a better fit; Parker is ideally suited as a 3rd guard. Demotion? Just ask Van Exel or B-Jax that question. 

Kidd makes the Spurs a better team and Parker a better player. That said, I hope Kidd stays in NJ, because the Nets need him a heck of a lot more than the Spurs do. I mean, what do the Spurs want with Kidd - a dynasty or something?


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> even from the start.... i never wanted kidd



Good!! PLease start a petition and send it to the gm of the spurs!! You beat us for the championship, but dont destroy r franchise!

I am sorry for my outburst and congrats on the title.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the Spurs won't sign kidd...don't worry. Kidd is a bridesmaid.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

There are quite a few NJ fans in here trying to talk Spurs fans out of wanting Jason Kidd. Sounds to me like some people are afraid they are going to lose their best player lol.
Keep Parker and sign Kidd. 
If you change your mind and do not want Tony Parker the Boston Celtics will be very happy to take him off your hands


----------

